# Karesuando knife



## Molokai (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys, 
just finished my new knife. I wanted to share this with you because i am very satisfied how the handle looks. 
The knife blank 8 cm (3.15 inch) long is stainless steel sandvik 12c27 manufactured by karesuando. Very good steel. 
Cherry burl with turquoise inlay, finished with tung oil and karnauba wax mix.
Comments welcome...

[attachment=16309]
[attachment=16308]
[attachment=16307]
[attachment=16306]
[attachment=16305]


----------



## healeydays (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice knife and beautiful job on the handle.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice knife. Beautiful wood and craftsmanship.


----------



## drycreek (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll agree, nice work.


----------



## TimR (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know much about knives, but that's cool. I like how the handle is pretty big in comparison to the blade. Makes me think there's not much you could throw at it that it couldn't handle well.


----------



## scrimman (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful job, dude!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 15, 2013)

Tomislav - very very nice. Definitely one of a kind and one to be proud of.
Scott


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 15, 2013)

Turned out nice. Rick


----------



## Molokai (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 17, 2013)

How much wood would you need to make a trade? I could send Desert Ironwood, cherry burl. maple burl, Japanese yew, bloodwood, wenge (I think) figured walnut, beautiful lace redwood, Alabaster, cocobolo, Figured olive,
pale olive, Buckeye,....could fill a mfrb pretty easily/ whatcha think?


----------



## Molokai (Feb 17, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> How much wood would you need to make a trade? I could send Desert Ironwood, cherry burl. maple burl, Japanese yew, bloodwood, wenge (I think) figured walnut, beautiful lace redwood, Alabaster, cocobolo, Figured olive,
> pale olive, Buckeye,....could fill a mfrb pretty easily/ whatcha think?



I will respond here, maybe the moderators can move it to the right thread. 
Small usps box will be ok, i think five knife blocks will fit it that, or 5-6 pairs of knife scales. 
Wenge and olive not interested, 
buckeye burl too soft, maple burl too soft, maybe if you have it stabilized. 
DIW, oh yes. Like i wrote, harder and figured woods. 
What is Alabaster? 
take some photos and post it here...
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5332


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 17, 2013)

Alabaster is a soft stone that can be worked and ploished with wood working tools. I'll post some pices of some of the others tomorrow.

[attachment=18484]


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 17, 2013)

[attachment=18485]

Ironwood example


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 17, 2013)

I can cut knife scales from this log. This is a "one-way" lidded bix. I can only be closed with the grain matched.

[attachment=18486]


----------



## Molokai (Feb 17, 2013)

i like the wood, take photo of the log 
and if you have something else.


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 17, 2013)

I see that you have a nice offer for trade on the other thread....so I'll bow out.
Thanks!

Mike Jones


----------

